# Aldi 1200 lumen 4 cree light



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just noticed in Aldi today that their 1200 lumen 4 cree front bike light has been reduced from £40 to £24.95.
They have various other bike gear reduced including sunglasses at 99p 
There is a couple of decent reviews about the light seems like a bargain.
:thumb:


----------

